
Tony Fadell: What will Google's $3.2bn guru do next? - shawndumas
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33551340
======
lnanek2
As a Glass developer and owner who spent $3k on devices for my wife and I, he
sured turned us off to ever working on the line again. No more updates and
corporate only purchases, basically killed every single consumer targeted app
any developer was working on. Many others have had to move over to working on
watches, like LynxFit, even if you can't really do anything new there.

They could have been the original PC of wearables, being the first consumer
device thousands of developers first worked on. Instead they ditched everyone
who paid the huge price tag just to go compete in industry where there are
already a dozen different HMD companies, often already specialized for many
fields like police, military, and fire fighting.

Glass was something new for consumers, it isn't even very good compared to
older enterprise offerings. For enterprise work I'd much rather go with
something more capable like an ORA that can do augmented reality by moving the
display down, or Moverio or other entry.

~~~
GuiA
Why did you buy 2 glasses for your household? I sympathize with your
situation, but it seemed always clear to me since the beginning that this was
a device that Google was putting on sale mostly as a PR statement ("hey look,
we don't do just ads, we can do innovative hardware too!"), with no future
beyond the 6 months hype cycle.

I'm curious to hear what you saw in it. Don't get me wrong, I also own early
devices that turned out to be useless pieces of plastic (cough cough leap
motion), but the price of Google Glass was just completely insane.

